
Slow, natural, deadly: The importance of fundamentals - Arun2009
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/04/slow-natural-deadly-importance-of.html
======
happy4crazy
There's actually a nice Crossfit article about this: www.crossfit.com/cf-
journal/Virtuosity.pdf

Interesting point: apparently in gymnastics, "virtuosity" is defined as
"performing the common uncommonly well." I really like that :)

~~~
RBerenguel
Thanks for the link! I didn't know about that. I like that definition, it is
really what "craftsmanship" is!

------
cmurphycode
There's an old quote I've heard attributed to the military, but I'm sure
that's not the origin.

"Slow is smooth, smooth is fast"

Practicing fundamentals slowly is the traditional advice in everything from
piano to karate.

~~~
RBerenguel
Thanks for the quote! I'll keep it in mind if I ever write a better (and
longer!) version of that article

------
RBerenguel
I'm the writer of the post: I have to ask for forgiveness if someone read it
and found some odd white lines breaking the post over. I just went to change a
misspelled word, and the new blogger's editor went in the way... I hope it is
fixed by now. Thanks for stopping by!

~~~
Arun2009
Thank you for the article, BTW. :-)

------
Ixiaus
A short article that didn't really say anything new - still upvoted for the
nice reminder though.

~~~
Arun2009
Of course, the article doesn't say anything new, and admits this right at the
start.

But I thought it conveyed its content in an interesting way. Articles such as
these IMO convey more than just objective information. You imbibe a subjective
component as well from such things as the language, analogies and quotations
used. There's a difference between saying,

"Fundamentals are really, really important."

and quoting someone accomplished in his field as saying,

"Faithfulness to the fundamentals is something that becomes second nature to a
professional."

The latter conveys a certain mindset, an attitude that the former doesn't, and
this has real value.

~~~
RBerenguel
:)

